# R34 GT-R spoiler - Bayside Blue



## mark_scenemedia (Jul 20, 2014)

As above, looking for an R34 GT-R spoiler preferably bayside blue or carbon.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

FRRacer has one...


----------



## mark_scenemedia (Jul 20, 2014)

Bump, still on the look out.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Kadir said:


> FRRacer has one...


I sold mine ages ago. My colleague has one for sale I have informed him.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/543777-clutch-manifolds-outlets-splined-jun-oil-pump-etc.html


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

mark_scenemedia said:


> As above, looking for an R34 GT-R spoiler preferably bayside blue or carbon.


I have an R34 GT-R OEM spoiler for sale. It's white.


----------



## Amber85 (Sep 9, 2020)

Clrs said:


> I have an R34 GT-R OEM spoiler for sale. It's white.


How much?


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

Amber85 said:


> How much?


£2200


----------

